# Must have Items für Ingis



## madmurdock (20. August 2013)

Hallo, ich ziehe gerade einen Twink hoch und überlege momentan, welche Items man unbedingt bauen/haben sollte:

Classic: Winterspring/Gad Porter, Repbot - Plan aus BRD

BC: Die beiden Hubschrauber Mounts (natürlich nur 1 und nicht pro Ingi), Partikelextrator (Staubsauger), Repbot - Plan aus Schergrat

WOTL: Briefkasten, Jeeves, WOTL-Porter, Schrottbot - Plan

Cata: Plünderang, Kondensator für Extraitems beim Farmen (Erz etc)

Pandaria: Porter Pandaria, Blingtron, Brilel für Extraitems, Rakete (atm noch zu teuer ^^)

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. August 2013)

Chopper z.B. oder auch diesen tragbaren Amboss (ka ob der vom Ingenieur kommt).


----------



## Rabaz (27. August 2013)

Einige der Sachen lernst du eh beim Lehrer und stellst sie her beim leveln. Unter dnen die man sich "besorgen" muss fehlt noch der Transporter zu Toshleys Station.

Wenn es um die Berufsehre geht ok dann sammel ^^, sonst würde ich den Partikelextraktor pfeifen, da rennst du rum wegen dieser Quest und dann legst du das Ding auf die Bank weil du es niemals brauchst.

Die Repbots (74A und 110G) kann man sich auch eigentlich klemmen außer um Jeeves zu bauen, aber da kann man sich die auch machen lassen. Du bekommst vom Lehrer ein Schrottbot Rezept, der ist billiger als diese beiden und kommt als 5er stack heraus. Mit Jeeves und Blingtron hast du nachher 5 verschiedene Rep-bots...die aber alle niemanden jucken.


P.S. der hier: http://wowdata.buffe...s-Station-30544

Vorsicht Fehlfunktionen, ich bin mal als Huhn rausgekommen.


Taschenlampe, Weltvergrößerer, Gravitationsdings....ok das sind auch Sachen die man nicht erwähnen muß weil du die ganz automatisch vom Lehrer bekommst.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. August 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> [...] Mit Jeeves und Blingtron hast du nachher 5 verschiedene Rep-bots...die aber alle niemanden jucken.



Am Blingtron kann man nicht reppen


----------



## madmurdock (28. August 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> .



Ich habe schon ein paar Ingis und bei einem fehlen nur 3 oder 4 Rezepte von allem ingame erhältlichen. Ich habe den Thread nur erstellt um nix zu vergessen.


----------



## Shiningone (11. Oktober 2013)

Der mechanische Yeti evtl. Um das Rezept zu bekommen, musst du in der Ewigen Warte (Winterquell) die Questreihe dazu machen.

Generell würde ich verswuchen, alle Haustierrezepte zusammen zu bekommen. Mit Ausnahme von der mechanischen Kröte vielleicht. Das ist ein Worlddrop und nicht wirklich farmbar und die Preise dafür im Ah sind einfach unverschämt hoch.


----------

